# Benutzeroberfläche erstellen



## Dogtor (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo, ich bin ein absouter Java Anfänger, und will versuchen eine Benutzeroberfläche zu erstellen. Da soll am anfang einfach mal nur was geschriebenes stehen und vielleicht ein Button. Nun meine Frage:

- Was brauche ich dafür?

- Wo kann ich das lernen?


Liebe Grüße,

Dogtor


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2006)

Gut für Anfänger: http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/java-toc.html
Part 8 dürfte für dich interessant sein.


----------



## Dogtor (3. Aug 2006)

Ich danke rechtherzlich.


----------



## raptorrs (4. Aug 2006)

Ich habe mit diesem Thread einen perfekten Start in die Thematik der GUI's gefunden!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=33222


----------

